# Electric Gates



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all,

I am after some help with electric gates.

Does anyone on hear work for a Gate Automation company?

:thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

No, but I'm in the process of installing mine if I can be of any help.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

The installer may want to use their 'mate' for the building work. I would try to avoid that kind of arrangement if possible.

If you have the below ground sort, they need a drain port. Check they actually install these.

The majority run on a 12 volt system. A good installer will rig in some batteries so you can still open and close them in the event of a powercut.


----------

